# Empty Green Propane Bottles



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What does everyone do with their empty 16.2 oz. Propane Bottles? Are they supposed to be sent somewhere special to get recycled if you have a bunch of empties - or are they just tossed in the trash?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Jim,

go to Harbor Frieght and get a propane refill fitting. It's under $20. You can refill them off of your gas grill tank ! It's sweet ! I bought one last year at the suggestion of an ogf er and it worked great ! If you don't want to hassle with it, I'll gladly take your empty bottles.

Lovin Life


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

you could refill them. I never have but there is a nozzel you can buy to attach to a regular big propane tank that you turn upside down and fill the empty smaller ones! I think it only takes like 30 seconds. my uncle said he freezes the smaller bottles and then does it.... might save ya a little $ in the long run


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Attachment available at Harbour Frieght or most propane retail places.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

put the small one in the freezer and keep the big one warm before the transfer. it will insure proper filling. i hear they only fill to 80%, but that still will save you some $


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

You're supposed to just leave the empties on the ice right? Just kidding. Believe it or not I always find them left behind by ignorant fishermen,what a shame, one day they will ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## quacker_smacker (Dec 15, 2010)

Bought the adapter about 8-9 years ago...well worth the money. I have not bought any "new" cannisters since, but I usually inherit a few new ones each year.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Cabela's has one put out by Mr. Heater. 16.99 in the camping dept. they are actually cheaper then the ones they carried before. I believe they were around 19.99


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

V-dog said:


> You're supposed to just leave the empties on the ice right? Just kidding. Believe it or not I always find them left behind by ignorant fishermen,what a shame, one day they will ruin it for the rest of us.


Saw plenty of empties at the "Mosquito Lake Causeway Trash Clean-up" this past Easter weekend. Even old rotted ones. Unbelievable!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know about you all,but I got mine at Harbor Freight several yrs ago for 6-8$. Have they went up that much? I would check there first, because I can't belive they've tripled in price.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure looks like it snake69 http://www.harborfreight.com/propan...edium=cse&utm_source=googlebase&hft_adv=10013


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would think a $1.00 deposit on them would keep them from being left laying about.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I keep picking them up and filling them with my harbor freight adapter. I have about 50 or so of those that i picked up on the causeway at mosquito. I fill them all up when getting ready at the beginning of ice season and it lasts almost the whole season for me. When refilling I leave them hooke up tll they pop off and there 100% full.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Refill manual. Be safe...

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/45000-45999/45989.pdf


----------

